# FreeBSD security benchmarks / checklists like CIS?



## bgdnlp (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi.

Are there any somewhat-semi-official (as in a bit more than just some guy's text on GitHub) security benchmarks or at least guides for FreeBSD, like the CIS ones? 

For audit purposes. As in, we're being asked if we have a standard checklist kind of thing to evaluate our security against. I keep looking, but can't find anything. Can't even find the CIS document for FreeBSD 4 any more, not that it would be very useful.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2017)

Unofficial FreeBSD Security Checklist / Links / Resources


----------



## stratacast1 (Aug 15, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Unofficial FreeBSD Security Checklist / Links / Resources



You're my favorite. Thank you!


----------

